

Turning a Regular Smartphone Camera into a 3-D One - ghosh
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/529986/turning-a-regular-smartphone-camera-into-a-3-d-one/

======
th0ma5
Not mentioned is perhaps the machine learning already in my Nexus camera for
simulating depth of field blurring effects by using an approximate 3D model.

